# Council policies regarding poultry



## Simons

Does anybody know the councils policies regarding poultry? I don't really know anybody who keeps chickens round here but i've been wanting a couple of silkies for agessss now, don't think the council would be too bothered unless somebody complained about them ''attracting rats'' or ''making too much noise'' but my neighbours are particularly ok so i doubt that they would.... 


Anybody live in a council property or know soembody that does and keeps chickens? :blush:


----------



## Shell195

You need to check your tenancy agreement, our sanctuary has taken a few in when people have taken them on without checking its allowed first


----------



## Simons

Ahh ok thanks


----------



## carlycharlie

I know Birmingham Council Housing Dept don't allow any kind of "livestock" to be kept - chickens, goats, pigs etc........and I am not 100% sure, also think there are rules for privately owned houses.

As Shell said, check tenancy agreements or call your local council to find out as each council will vary & have different rules & regs.


----------



## Tedster

In Cornwall you can keep upto THREE chickens , but not allowed to keep a roster unless you ask 1st , chances then its a no go as of the morning noise they make


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Local regulations don't matter. The Allotment Act (1950) allows any person to keep chickens on any land so long as they don't cause health issues or nuisance. Acts of Parliament overrule local regulations. Now the deeds of the house do need to be taken into consideration. Also tenancy agreements. Cockerels however are a different matter which aren't covered in the Act.


----------



## carlycharlie

I thought the Allotment act only applies laws to allotments?


There are no nationwide restrictions to prevent you from keeping poultry, but some individual properties do have covenants which provide an obstacle. You’ll need to check the deeds of your property to find out if this applies to you.
Consult with your local council too, as they could have passed a by-law preventing anyone in your area from keeping livestock.


----------



## Graham

I would also run the idea past your neighbours first, point out that you won't be getting a cockerel (assuming you won't be?), although even if you did there are ways to ensure that he doesn't make too much noise early in the mornings. Just assure them in advance that they won't be woken at dawn every day!

The local breeder that I got my bantams from has around 40-50 chickens at the bottom of his garden, plus at least another 50 quail, and has no noise problems with neighbours at all, and this is an ordinary suburban semi with a garden no longer than 50 feet, so it's not as if they're a long way from the houses.


----------



## Simons

Thanks for the replies guys i'll be taking all this into consideration, you're a handy bunch :lol2: better than google


----------

